# Help Needed on CDR



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

I need help regarding CDR. There are four points that seem confusing to me...

The are 

*1. Certified true copy of academic testamur(s). *What does this mean. Do we have to send our original degrees to EA. We in Pakistan are given 01 degree and if thats lost it very difficult and time consuming to get a copy of degree(police report etc). But if we have to send the original one, do they return it to us.

*2. Certified true copies of academic transcripts(s)*.this one is understandable. I'll ask the uni to send me transcripts for EA assessment.

3. *Certified evidence of registration under the relevant licensing authority in the country in which you are practising [if necessary] eg Philippine Regulations Commission. * Engineering is my profession, but I Have not registered myself from PEC(pakistan Engineering Council). Noone has ever asked me regarding this. I mean is it necessary. It will be very good if some pakistani applicant can comments on this. Other replies are welcomed too..

4. *Certified documentary evidence of employment [must be provided if you have relevant work experience of 12 months or more, or if the work experience provides a basis of a career episode(s)]*. Is it so, go to the HR Manager and ask him to write the date of joining, designations and working period on the official letter head of the company. Is this enough??


These might be very understandable for you, but for a beginner like me they are confusing...


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

magzz said:


> I need help regarding CDR. There are four points that seem confusing to me...
> 
> The are
> 
> ...



Certified copies are photo copies of your original documents that have been stamped and signed by a member of society eg members of police force, judges, medical practitioners that can certify that they have sighted your original document to witness the authenticity. You don't need to send your original documents. You may or may not have other professions or dignitaries that can bare witness.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

*@ maggz*
you dont need to send the original documents. just send the certified copies..

as for registration with PEC. if you are an engineer then u definitely have to register yourself with PEC as this will come handy to you later on as well..

and for the certified documentary evidence of employment you need your experience certificates that you will get from your employer. 

we r from pakistan as well m my hubby is a civil engineer.. *what about you??* we are also preparing our CDR for EA assessment..


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

*@ SharonJ *

one of my uncle is a civil engineer and he is working with government....is that person suitable for certification..
*
@yas.ho*

u will send the photocopied docs certified by someone to EA for assessment. Can i know the position of the person who will certify the docs. Secondly, does ur husband holds PEC registration..If not, are u planning to get it. I am avoiding it coz it takes time to get registration from them...and I want to send my docs for assessment by 10th of SEP.


I am a mechanical engineer. Will start working on CDR today and I hope it gets finished by Eid Holidays..thats my estimate...
by the way, which visa u ppl will be applying for...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

yes we are going to certify the photocopied documents by notary republic or barrister etc n then send em to EA for assessment.. 
we have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship and if we get that then will apply for 176.. 
my husband is already registered with PEC but when he did that, it didnt take very long.. he still suggests that you should apply for PEC registration first.. *where did u get ur bachelors in Engineering from?*
CDR is a bit time-demanding job as you have to write the career episodes n then compile everything.. we are almost done with it.. our target time is the same.. hoping to send it for assessment after Eid.. around mid september..
*have you given IELTS?*


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

magzz said:


> *@ SharonJ *
> 
> one of my uncle is a civil engineer and he is working with government....is that person suitable for certification..
> *
> *


*

My assumption would be no as only certain government officials can notarise documents. They need to be able to stamp the copy certified. This will tell you a contact number for the Australian embassy in your country to contact. They will be able to tell you who may or may not witness your documents.

Contact Us*


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

@yas.ho

It seems registration by PEC is necessary...will do it tomorrow at earliest...I did my Engg from Pak.. and who is a notary public.I mean where I can find him,District Courts??

How long the CE portion took it from you...I have set 3 episodes,will work on them....Moreover, I have given Ielts..but it was academic(7.5).will appear for a general one in Oct...InshaAllah..and hopefully planning to get 8 in each band..

@ SharonJ

thanks for the contacts link...will talk to them.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ maggz
yeah u can find a notary public in district courts.

Writing career episode doesnt take long... u can do it in 2-3 days if u give it time.. for us it took a bit longer cuz hubby is usually busy in his job n couldnt give it time..

and is Academic IELTS score okay for EA assessment? i mean, is it okay if u have given General or Academic?
EA requires minimum 6 in General IELTS in each module.

Are you aiming for 8 cuz of the points thing in the final visa?


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

I read some where that academic module is applicable for EA assessment... But for launching ur application IELTS must be general...Well today I have attested my docs for PEC registration...Do u now how much time they take for registration....

I'll be applying for state sponsorship....and I think it will be easily feb/march 2012 to get done with EA and SS. By that time my experience will take me to 65 if i take 7 in each band....I was hoping for 8 in each module to be on the safe side....


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

EA accepts both Academic and General IELTS..
in the Migration Skills Assessment Booklet that you can get from Engineers Australia website it is quoted 
*Applicants are
required to have achieved a minimum score of 6.0 in each
of the four modules of speaking, listening, reading and
writing in either the 'General Training' or 'Academic'
version of the International English Language Testing
System (IELTS)*

about PEC registration, well my husband did it just as he completed his Bachelors in Engineering and that was quite long ago so he doesnt really remember but he says it didnt take alot of time. 

*which state are you gonna apply to?* and yeah EA assessment will take about 4 months so we are hoping to get it by december end. 
how much experience do u have on your CV?


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

Going today for PEC reg...if they do it on urgent basis it will be good..well I'll be applying for WA or SA...am confused b/w these two..let's see where I am lead...

I have a question regarding CDR..as I was working on it it yesterday..shall it be made according to the steps on page 16 of EA booklet or those given from page no 33-36..

My experience is 2.5 years, it will be 3 years on Apr 01,2012..that's the time when ill submit my docs to DIAC.

Whats your time frame??


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*I am also planning to apply for Victoria state spons.*

Hi;
I came across your thread today. I am also planning to apply for state sponsorship for victoria. Do you know how long it takes to get the assessment done via EA ? and any idea of the time frame in which the state sponsored visa is granted ?



.....
nicky


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

It will take you 4 months from EA and for state sponsorship I really don't know as they are very random...Thats what I know..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hey *maggz*... sorry for the late reply.. eid kept us all busy.. 
well for ur question regarding the CDR,* u need to follow the format that they've given on page 16 of the booklet.*. on page 29 of the booklet, they've given detailed description of competency elements for professional engineers. *once u've written your career episodes, u should check that it includes all the points that are mentioned from page 29-32*. This will help you with writing your summary statement.
my husband has 9 years experience. we have just started with this process now. will apply for EA assessment in this month and then once we inshaAllah get that will apply for State Sponsorship.

*@lifeisgood:*
EA assessment for CDR takes about 4 months. State Sponsorship depends on your docs. if you've got IELTS (if required) and assessment done then it wont take more then 12 weeks..


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey yas.ho,

thanks for the clearance....How much of your CDR is done and when are you planning to mail it. 

I am almost done with two episodes of mine. I never thought it would take that much time.I am hopeful to send it by the end of this week or in next week beginning. It also depends a lot when ill get my PEC registration.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ maggz:
yeah the whole CDR thing is taking quite long.. we r done with the 3 career episodes. working on the summary statement now.. it is taking time as well.. hoping that will get done with it by this weekend. then have to get my docs attested.. so most probably will send it in the coming week. frankly speaking i'll be happy if it gets done in this month.. cuz every step is taking longer than i expected. well i hope your pec registration gets done quickly.. 
by the way, *by what means are you going to do the payment?*


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

@ yas.ho : thanks ...4 months is a long time but cant do anything about it rite...haha


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah i guess all of us here should be used to the waiting game now...


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

Yas.ho, I picked my PEC registration from their office before it could be mailed via snail mail. There was some mismanagement at their end where my submission of docs was not recorded at all...but i got great help form a person over there..he searched for my doc for an hour.....got it and now i am done with it....

Guys i have got a huge problem...The company I am working for doesn't give experience acknowledgement to their employees.. they consider the particular employee to be insincere towards the company....and if its required i must approach to higher management(including my current manager)...that is almost impossible as they have the same nature.....secondly i don't want to be on radar of my company coz if i ask for this, they will certainly be very cautious about me...In nutshell i will get a negative response from them...

As you all know that attaching an experience certificate and writing down the 5 main responsibilities from employer is mandatory in CDR assessment from EA...is there a way i can get around this situation... 

i am also posting this as a new thread here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erience-letter-ea-assessmennt.html#post606208


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

yas.ho sorry for missing reply to ur payment method..i'll be paying thru credit card


----------

